#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Empresa Power Network

## Globalnetrj

Ola pessoal! Alguém já realizou compra de equipamentos com a empresa powernetwork de limeira - SP?

----------


## mandrak66

estou com problemas com uma empresa de Limeira SP, ela se denomina LinkTek ou LtkTelecom, porem as notas fiscais vem em nome de Ancona Comercial Distribuidora e os boletos vem em nome de New Trade (bem bagunçado mesmo né) www.ltktelecom.com.br, provavelmente pode ser a mesma empresa, se for tomem cuidado não é confiável...

----------


## Kleber Teodoro

> estou com problemas com uma empresa de Limeira SP, ela se denomina LinkTek ou LtkTelecom, porem as notas fiscais vem em nome de Ancona Comercial Distribuidora e os boletos vem em nome de New Trade (bem bagunçado mesmo né) www.ltktelecom.com.br, provavelmente pode ser a mesma empresa, se for tomem cuidado não é confiável...


Bom dia.
Sou consultor de vendas da Power Network.
Power Network e LTK não tem ligação nenhuma.
São empresas completamente diferente.

----------


## Kleber Teodoro

> Ola pessoal! Alguém já realizou compra de equipamentos com a empresa powernetwork de limeira - SP?


Bom dia amigo.
A Power Network esta a 6 anos no mercado,e tem colaboradores com mais de 10 anos no ramo de telecom.
Sou consultor de vendas da Power,caso precise de alguma ajuda pode entrar em contato através do Skype - vendas2.powernetwork ou whatsapp 19 99237-1416.
Fico a disposição.

----------


## mandrak66

Kleber, olá...fico feliz em saber obrigado.você vende produtos mikrotik também? se sim passa seu contato!!!

----------


## jorgilson

> Kleber, olá...fico feliz em saber obrigado.você vende produtos mikrotik também? se sim passa seu contato!!!


Pode comprar com o Kleber, ótimo vendedor!

----------


## mandrak66

ok obrigado!!!

----------


## TecnoCom

Pode comprar sem medo, sempre comprei com a power network, conheço o Kleber, sempre estão na abrint

----------


## JonasMT

Power e Kleber 100% recomendado.

----------

